# Key blade swap?? Cluster and ecu questions??



## broken record (Sep 16, 2008)

Hello guys, I have 2 2000 vr6 jettas. One is in perfect condition with mods and the other one is useless (PART OUT CAR). The only thing is that mine has 140k miles and the "useless" one has 50k miles. This is what i want to do: I want to replace my cluster, ecu and engine from the "useless car" to mine. If i use the keyfob from the useless car and switch the blade from my good working car, will the car turn on, or do i need to do some kind of programming. Also is it even possible to change a blade to another remote?? wheres the immo?? in the remote or in the keyblade?? Please help


----------



## firewall (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Key blade swap?? Cluster and ecu questions?? (broken record)*

just change the blade, those keys are not programed


----------



## broken record (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: Key blade swap?? Cluster and ecu questions?? (firewall)*

does anyone know how to remove the keyblade?? Is there a DIY??


----------



## cheeser609 (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: Key blade swap?? Cluster and ecu questions?? (broken record)*

2000 jetta? The keys have to be adapted to the immobilizer and so does the ecm. If you used the ecm from the other car as well as the keys and immobilizer (the instrument cluster) and ignition switch (good luck with the sheer bolts on it) you should be fine. Sounds like a pain in the ass to me.
edit:unless you just swapped base engines. shouldnt see a problem there as long as you dont swap any control modules.


_Modified by cheeser609 at 9:17 PM 10-24-2008_


----------



## broken record (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: Key blade swap?? Cluster and ecu questions?? (cheeser609)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cheeser609* »_2000 jetta? The keys have to be adapted to the immobilizer and so does the ecm. If you used the ecm from the other car as well as the keys and immobilizer (the instrument cluster) and ignition switch (good luck with the sheer bolts on it) you should be fine. Sounds like a pain in the ass to me.
edit:unless you just swapped base engines. shouldnt see a problem there as long as you dont swap any control modules.

_Modified by cheeser609 at 9:17 PM 10-24-2008_

You mean that the immo its inside the keyblade?? (only the blade)


----------



## cheeser609 (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: Key blade swap?? Cluster and ecu questions?? (broken record)*

immobilizer is in the instruement cluster. key blade will only turn the ignition switch and the transponder in the key for the immobilizer is in the upper half of the key (not just the blade).


----------



## broken record (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: Key blade swap?? Cluster and ecu questions?? (cheeser609)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cheeser609* »_immobilizer is in the instruement cluster. key blade will only turn the ignition switch and the transponder in the key for the immobilizer is in the upper half of the key (not just the blade).

Nice nice, so that means i can switch my current blade to the other keyfob, correct?? Cause the other keyfob is programmed to the cluster and ECU. So in order to keep my ignition switch the same and all the keyholes the same, i just swap my old blade to the new controller? Cool


----------



## mk4~jetta (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: Key blade swap?? Cluster and ecu questions?? (broken record)*

_*ONLY READ THIS IF YOU HAVE A "SWITCH-BLADE" TYPE KEY*_
the top half of the key (the blade) has to stay with car it came with...
the "transponder" which is accually a little chip the size of a grain of rice is hidden behind the "vw" logo on the back of the key under a little gold phillips screw, ALL OF THIS IS IN THE TOP HALF OF THE KEY
if you wanted the other (from parts car) key to work you would have to replace the blade, have the new uncut blade (buy one on ebay) cut to match the other key at a locksmitch, and then run vag-com to program the car to recognise the chip inside the key.

now for the bottom part...
not all keyless bottom halfs work on all cars...
when you take it apart look on the back side,
now hold it sideways with the red panic button faceing the ceiling 
it will read something like this : 
" hella 315Mhz" 
if the Mhz match both keys your already ahead of the game
next hold it so the crome "u" is pointing up
you should see a series of letters and numbers that read like this:
"HLO 130 959 753 AM"
if the last 2 letters match ("AM" in the example")
then your new key-fob is 100% compatable with your car.

programming:
_
*you need TWO keys to program the fobs, only keys from THAT car will work*_
place one key in the ignition and put it to the "on" position with engine off
place the new key in the door lock, turn it to "lock" hold it there
press and hold the "unlock" on the key for 2 (long) seconds
release the button, push the unlock button again for 2 seconds.
car should honk an agknowledgement toot
remote should be programed... 
(the programing part i just wrote is done from memory, it's been a while since ive done it...)

hope this helps...


----------



## BozDub (Oct 12, 2011)

broken record said:


> *Re: Key blade swap?? Cluster and ecu questions?? (cheeser609)*
> 
> 
> _Quote, originally posted by *cheeser609* »_immobilizer is in the instruement cluster. key blade will only turn the ignition switch and the transponder in the key for the immobilizer is in the upper half of the key (not just the blade).
> ...


so did this end up working?


----------

